
Show HN: I built my first product without coding – TV Premiere Alert - rizzke
Hey HN,<p>This is the first product I built without coding (see the tools below).<p>I’m a big TV show fan, watching series almost every night instead of sleeping.<p>I got swamped this year and I couldn’t keep up with the premiere dates of my favorite TV shows. I got tired of randomly searching for premiere dates so I decided to build something that reminds me all the premiere dates I care about.<p>I built TvPremiereAlert which sends email reminders on the premiere days of your selected TV shows. The list of series and premiere dates are constantly updated (currently manually), making sure you never miss the premiere dates and you don’t have to spend precious time looking for this information.<p>I’m so excited to share this early version with you guys, let me know what you think so I can make a better new version. :)<p>Check out the tool here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tvpremierealert.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tvpremierealert.com&#x2F;</a>
I wrote about the entire building process here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.iamtamas.com&#x2F;tv-premiere-alert-a-tool-i-built-without-writing-code.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.iamtamas.com&#x2F;tv-premiere-alert-a-tool-i-built-w...</a><p>Here are the tools I used:
Unicorn platform (building website) <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unicornplatform.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unicornplatform.com&#x2F;</a>
Canva (design and images)  <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.canva.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.canva.com&#x2F;</a>
Jotform (collecting emails and preferences)  <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jotform.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jotform.com</a>
Mailchimp (storing data and sending campaigns) <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchimp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchimp.com&#x2F;</a>
Netlify (hosting) <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netlify.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netlify.com&#x2F;</a>
======
dgivney
Hey Rizzke

Congratulations on launching!..

I've been coding commercially for nearly 20 years and just wanted to say it's
fantastic to see that you were able to launch a product without needing to
code anything.

While this product isn't for me, it makes me excited to think that we're
approaching a time where we have the tools for solo non-technical founders to
test out their ideas and deliver a MVP to market. Good luck everything.

~~~
zygotic12
Rizzke keep on trucking - congratulations on starting your journey. It's the
road that'll make you, not the destination. Learn, do, rinse, repeat.

P.S. Thank you dgivney. You know what for.

